# Meyers Salt Spreader Opinion Needed



## Chief Plow (Dec 12, 2001)

I am relatively new here, and I am looking to buy my first salt spreader. Please excuse my ignorance, but I have a few questions maybe you experts could help me with. I am looking at a Meyers Mini Jr or a Meyers Mini. First approx. what do these units cost? Second is there a problem with these units that I should be aware of? Third, I plan to spread a 50/50 mix sand/salt will these units work with my application, if not what will? Thanks for all input and advice.
Merry Christmas All........

Rick


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

If you are running a mix of sand/salt, just about all single stage units will not to the job. The sand will bind up or bridge around the openings to the spinner. If you read the types of material that they will spread, most times it says "free flowing". Damp sand is not free flowing. With the salt in the sand, it will attack moisture making it damp, unless you leave it in doors out of the elements, it wont flow through the spreader.
Look for a two stage unit, they have a conveyor or chain that drags the material to the spinner.
I like the airflow MSS, but both western and fisher make a good 2 stage unit. New they will run about 2K. But the MSS I have seen as low as 500.00 used more more likely around 1K used.
For the cost of a new two stage, one can pick up a used v box spreader in excellent shape. You would be able to use bulk material, and save alot of money over bagged. The only down side is it takes up the entire bed of the truck in the winter, and storage complications.
Dino


----------



## Ohiosnow (Sep 20, 2001)

*Meyer salters*

DRY #1 rock salt only on either mini or jr. don't even think about any % of mix because if you do you will be swearing up a storm. They can't handle it & are not recomended for it. Dino is right, go 2 stage if you want to use a mix. IMO Brent PS: for salt only, both are ok not great but will do the job.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

dino summed it up.

We used to put the meyer minis on our trucks to spread bagged salt. Now I have 6 of them collecting dust in our shop. Over the years the company learned the best way to go was to buy a stainless steel v box with gas motor. 

And for $800 the single stage spreaders aren't worth the money. Go for a 2 stage or if it's in your budget get a stainless vee.


----------

